# Fogger V4 Product Watch



## Reinvanhardt (14/5/14)

If I were to buy a tank now, this would be it hands down. The Fogger is a range of RTA's similar in style to the Kayfuns, Russians, Aquas and Taifuns. Versions 1, 2 and 3 did not win many hearts but the Fogger V4 seems to blow minds around the globe. It's a dual coil tank system with 4 wicking channels similar to the Aqua. This is however an authentic product, but priced like a high end clone (think of the Magneto).

Herewith Todd's review.



Todd's only flaw was the Airflow control, which has subsequently been fixed in the V4+

Find the Fogger V4+ at Froginfog or Fasttech. Both versions ship with the new threaded airflow ring.

This is a winner yo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## 360twin (15/5/14)

@Reinvanhardt I so nearly ordered this from FT recently, but didn't. Have you bought from Froginfog before, and are they any different to FT?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (15/5/14)

360twin said:


> @Reinvanhardt I so nearly ordered this from FT recently, but didn't. Have you bought from Froginfog before, and are they any different to FT?



I have no experience with Froginfog but would order with them before using Fasttech because it'a smaller company that obviously take better note of what they stock. Not just everything they can put their hands on. This would suggest that they only stock items thats been proven successful. Being smaller I think they would also go the extra mile to uphold a valued reputation, ie returns, as a few bad reviews can easily put them out of business.

I really want to get this!


----------



## 360twin (15/5/14)

Thanks @Reinvanhardt , that makes sense. I really like the specs on this, particularly the glass tank. I've never ordered from HK, but my son has many a time without any hassle (apart from the wait). I suppose $30 is not much of a risk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (15/5/14)

@Reinvanhardt I want this too! but read a report on ft forums about an insulator melting and want to do some more research before committing. I had a v2 and a v3 and eventually mastered them, and this just looks so much easier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (15/5/14)

Vern said:


> @Reinvanhardt I want this too! but read a report on ft forums about an insulator melting and want to do some more research before committing. I had a v2 and a v3 and eventually mastered them, and this just looks so much easier.


Same here, looks as if you cannot go lower resistance on it. Saw 1.8 and 1.2 ohms mentioned.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (15/5/14)

Vern said:


> @Reinvanhardt I want this too! but read a report on ft forums about an insulator melting and want to do some more research before committing. I had a v2 and a v3 and eventually mastered them, and this just looks so much easier.





Matthee said:


> Same here, looks as if you cannot go lower resistance on it. Saw 1.8 and 1.2 ohms mentioned.



Guys can you give a link to showcase these melting sub ohm insulator case/s please. I've been looking and this is the only report I've come across.

http://www.fasttech.com/forums/1670700/t/1259142/the-fogger-v4-s-fatal-flaw

I'm definitely not fazed by this singular experience as there are other factors that could have come into play. If it's been reported more than once, then I'd worry, but two people commented on his thread that they vape sub ohm fine. One guy even claims 0.46 ohms. Am I missing something? I mean you'll find just about any flaw on any device right, sometimes through the fault of the end user.


----------



## ET (15/5/14)

lol so we all got stuck on the insulator melting under low ohm coils bit? 
heck yeah awesome price on that ferrari bru, but what do you mean i can't drive it over a 100?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (15/5/14)

denizenx said:


> lol so we all got stuck on the insulator melting under low ohm coils bit?
> heck yeah awesome price on that ferrari bru, but what do you mean i can't drive it over a 100?



Lol yeah I hope that's not the case, would be a complete idiot move on the manufacturer's part.


----------



## Xhale (16/5/14)

Thats the only report I have seen, and it isnt verified. The updates to that thread are new to me, so I'll take that additional info as a positive in the devices favour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/5/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Guys can you give a link to showcase these melting sub ohm insulator case/s please. I've been looking and this is the only report I've come across.
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/forums/1670700/t/1259142/the-fogger-v4-s-fatal-flaw
> 
> I'm definitely not fazed by this singular experience as there are other factors that could have come into play. If it's been reported more than once, then I'd worry, but two people commented on his thread that they vape sub ohm fine. One guy even claims 0.46 ohms. Am I missing something? I mean you'll find just about any flaw on any device right, sometimes through the fault of the end user.


That is the report I saw too. The first 3 or 4 posts there seem to support the original post. I tend to very picky when ordering from Fasttech and one or two negative opinions make me wary to order. Also helps the credit card. You are probably right - I attached to much weight to that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (16/5/14)

there's also unfortunately a lot of disinformation spread around on purpose to support various agendas. As vaping is new and the money potential is huge, everybody is vying for a spot in the newly created ladder.
I'm not into conspiracy theories and such, however I keep my eyes and ears open and try form my own opinions as much as I can. Where I cant (lack of physical product etc) I take input from as many sources as possible, but always assume the info is there for a reason, sometimes good, sometimes bad. There is also a lot on info put out there by unqualified people.
It's sad, but it is actually a minefield when trying to find concrete info from reliable sources.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt (16/5/14)

Matthee said:


> That is the report I saw too. The first 3 or 4 posts there seem to support the original post. I tend to very picky when ordering from Fasttech and one or two negative opinions make me wary to order. Also helps the credit card. You are probably right - I attached to much weight to that.



Well we'll all do well to err on the side of caution and evaluate all supplementary information when it comes to Fasttech, definitely!


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/15)

I just got one of these today. I suppose seeing as this thread was started a year ago we can classify the Fogger V4 as a "classic" 

I picked mine up from Vapeking on sale before I read any reviews, what made me worry was the lack of post holes, but coiling this thing up wasn't too bad. For some reason I cannot get the air flow control ring to turn, it seems to be stuck in the full open position. Not a train smash as that is where I would have put it anyway. Also, the clone I got came with a positive deck screw that can't tighten down and appears to be stripped. After digging through a few other atty spares I found a match, thank you Lemo 

I coiled it up with 28g over a 2,5mm ID and wicked with Japanese cotton at around 0.6 ohms. This is an amazingly good tank considering its age.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (5/6/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I just got one of these today. I suppose seeing as this thread was started a year ago we can classify the Fogger V4 as a "classic"
> 
> I picked mine up from Vapeking on sale before I read any reviews, what made me worry was the lack of post holes, but coiling this thing up wasn't too bad. For some reason I cannot get the air flow control ring to turn, it seems to be stuck in the full open position. Not a train smash as that is where I would have put it anyway. Also, the clone I got came with a positive deck screw that can't tighten down and appears to be stripped. After digging through a few other atty spares I found a match, thank you Lemo
> 
> ...


Its my little love tank- - first tank i got (from froginfog.com nogals) and has been modded quite a bit to keep up with the newer folk. but the solid machining has not been repeated by another manufacturer as yet. the fogger is a healthy piece of kit! be mindful of the super small chimney --- iet loves to gunk up your wick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/15)

HPBotha said:


> Its my little love tank- - first tank i got (from froginfog.com nogals) and has been modded quite a bit to keep up with the newer folk. but the solid machining has not been repeated by another manufacturer as yet. the fogger is a healthy piece of kit! be mindful of the super small chimney --- iet loves to gunk up your wick


This one really surprised me, I wasn't expecting much from a year old design, I'm used to newer stuff like the Lemo, Subtank and Goblin. This is the best R100 I've spent on Vaping gear so far.

I'll watch that gunky wick, the high VG juice probably won't help either

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (5/6/15)

BumbleBee said:


> This one really surprised me, I wasn't expecting much from a year old design, I'm used to newer stuff like the Lemo, Subtank and Goblin. This is the best R100 I've spent on Vaping gear so far.
> 
> I'll watch that gunky wick, the high VG juice probably won't help either


I'll snap some pics of the drilled fogger - enjoy the BEST old tank so long!!! trust me a few drilled airways and she can chug along any sub-ohm tank out today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/15)

HPBotha said:


> I'll snap some pics of the drilled fogger - enjoy the BEST old tank so long!!! trust me a few drilled airways and she can chug along any sub-ohm tank out today


She's already chugging along quite well, but some slightly bigger a-holes couldn't hurt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (5/6/15)

Will pop up some pics for you tomorrow @BumbleBee - drilled air and juice channels, and shaved the air control ring as well. the fogger dropped on the floor about voop height and dented the top section slightly, if i had known V.King had them on sale for a R100 i would have taken one to replace the dent!!!! and that drip tip! lovely simplicity


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/15)

HPBotha said:


> Will pop up some pics for you tomorrow @BumbleBee - drilled air and juice channels, and shaved the air control ring as well. the fogger dropped on the floor about voop height and dented the top section slightly, if i had known V.King had them on sale for a R100 i would have taken one to replace the dent!!!! and that drip tip! lovely simplicity


Just checked, they're not sold out yet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I just got one of these today. I suppose seeing as this thread was started a year ago we can classify the Fogger V4 as a "classic"
> 
> I picked mine up from Vapeking on sale before I read any reviews, what made me worry was the lack of post holes, but coiling this thing up wasn't too bad. For some reason I cannot get the air flow control ring to turn, it seems to be stuck in the full open position. Not a train smash as that is where I would have put it anyway. Also, the clone I got came with a positive deck screw that can't tighten down and appears to be stripped. After digging through a few other atty spares I found a match, thank you Lemo
> 
> ...



Nice purchase @BumbleBee 
Was just wondering how you got 0.6 ohms using 28g. I assume thats a dual coil?


----------



## BumbleBee (6/6/15)

Silver said:


> Nice purchase @BumbleBee
> Was just wondering how you got 0.6 ohms using 28g. I assume thats a dual coil?


Yip, she's a dual coil affair


----------



## HPBotha (6/6/15)

Notches in the posts for easier wire trapping
Shaved Air control ring - mainly for aesthetics - wanted to retain the AFC ring, but works best without the ring....but looks weird
Increased the juice channels
Increased the air intakes and ports to just shy of 3mm.... carefully

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/6/15)

HPBotha said:


> Notches in the posts for easier wire trapping
> Shaved Air control ring - mainly for aesthetics - wanted to retain the AFC ring, but works best without the ring....but looks weird
> Increased the juice channels
> Increased the air intakes and ports to just shy of 3mm.... carefully
> ...


Yeah, that looks much better. I like the notches in the posts idea.


----------



## HPBotha (6/6/15)

dammit, now i want to wick it and vape! lol! just hate the two post setup.


----------



## BumbleBee (6/6/15)

HPBotha said:


> dammit, now i want to wick it and vape! lol! just hate the two post setup.


Just do it


----------

